# Ο Πέρες, ο Αχμαντινετζάντ και το αριστερό συναίσθημα



## Costas (Sep 2, 2012)

του Νικόλα Σεβαστάκη, από τα Ενθέματα. Αφιερωμένο σε όσους και όσες φτιάχνουν λίστες ηγετών...

Το μόνο που ξέχασε να αναφέρει ο Σεβαστάκης, είναι η συνεισφορά των Ελλήνων διανοουμένων στη μάχη εναντίον του ολοκληρωτισμού/αυταρχισμού αριστερής/αντιιμπεριαλιστικής/αντιαποικιοκρατικής κοπής. Μνημονεύει Καμύ, Όργουελ και Σερζ, μα όχι Κορνήλιο Καστοριάδη ούτε Κώστα Παπαϊωάννου.


----------

